# Can anybody explain what all these settings are for?



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

channel....front l

63hz........0db

160hz......0db

400hz......0db

1khz.......0db

2.5khz....0db

6.3khz....0db

16khz.....0db

This is off of a Yamaha receiver, I have no clue what they do? If someone could enlighten me I would really appreciate it. I know they are EQ settings but would like to know there function. Thanks!


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Here is how it works: If you set 63Hz above 0 (like +3db) it boosts the bass; set it to below 0 (like -3db) and it will reduce the bass. Same way for the other frequencies but the effects are different. Changing the 1kHz setting will boost or reduce voice and vocals. Changing the 6.3kHz and 16kHz will boost or reduce high frequencies (treble).


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> Here is how it works: If you set 63Hz above 0 (like +3db) it boosts the bass; set it to below 0 (like -3db) and it will reduce the bass. Same way for the other frequencies but the effects are different. Changing the 1kHz setting will boost or reduce voice and vocals. Changing the 6.3kHz and 16kHz will boost or reduce high frequencies (treble).


Ok, so its basically to fine tune each speaker. So what I get on one speaker, say right front I should apply the same settings to my left and same with the surrounds right?


----------



## bonusbartus (Jun 21, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> Ok, so its basically to fine tune each speaker. So what I get on one speaker, say right front I should apply the same settings to my left and same with the surrounds right?


that would be correct, if the speakers are all exactly the same, and placed in exactly the same spot.
the Yamaha ypao system (on my setup) will try to set this up according to your room parameters, and I've seen a lot of differences in the settings just because of placement differences.

But, if you just want more bass in your entire setup you could just add +3dB to all speakers  just to simplify things same goes for the other bands ofcourse...


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

bonusbartus said:


> that would be correct, if the speakers are all exactly the same, and placed in exactly the same spot.
> the Yamaha ypao system (on my setup) will try to set this up according to your room parameters, and I've seen a lot of differences in the settings just because of placement differences.
> 
> But, if you just want more bass in your entire setup you could just add +3dB to all speakers  just to simplify things same goes for the other bands ofcourse...


I don't find YPAO to be to affective, it gets the distances correct but I find the sound coming from the speakers to be a little lack luster at best. I'm going to see if I can tweek things a little more to my liking. And thanks for the info


----------



## bonusbartus (Jun 21, 2011)

pddufrene said:


> I don't find YPAO to be to affective, it gets the distances correct but I find the sound coming from the speakers to be a little lack luster at best. I'm going to see if I can tweek things a little more to my liking. And thanks for the info


I agree, I had YPAO do the initial setup and then adjust everything to my liking


----------



## flamingeye (Apr 2, 2008)

Be careful though you can really screw things up if your to aggressive , I would start with little adjustments with one or two bands +1 or 2 or -1 or 2 on each band starting with just the front speakers .


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Many times the reason that YAPO is incorrect with how it sounds is that it is not done correctly. You must use a tripod for the mic and it must be pointed up and placed at the listening positions at ear level.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Many times the reason that YAPO is incorrect with how it sounds is that it is not done correctly. You must use a tripod for the mic and it must be pointed up and placed at the listening positions at ear level.


I did just that, I screwed it to my tripod and set it on my chair at my ear hight. I just find that there is something missing from the sound once YPAO runs. And being new to all this and I have no idea how to improve on the sound coming from my speaker's. That's why I've been trying to do some research so I can make some improvements.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Can we see a couple photos of your room? Placement of the speakers, furniture and seating will make a huge difference.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Can we see a couple photos of your room? Placement of the speakers, furniture and seating will make a huge difference.


Sure let me see if I can figure out how to load them up to the page.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

These are the only pics I have on my phone right now, hopefully that'll help.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Ok, now i am getting a better idea of where to recommend changes.

First, are you using your TV speaker as the centre channel?

Some recommendations,
Get a large throw rug and cover the floor particularly in front of the main speakers.
If you can move the left and right front speakers out farther to the left and right as well as slightly forward.
Move the large sectional away from the rear wall at least two feet if possible.


----------



## pddufrene (Mar 14, 2013)

tonyvdb said:


> Ok, now i am getting a better idea of where to recommend changes.
> 
> First, are you using your TV speaker as the centre channel?
> 
> ...


No I have my center channel on top of my entertainment center aiming toward my LP, the only reasons at this point I don't have a through rug in my living room at this point is I have some older dogs who have trouble controlling there bodily functions in there old age. Lol and at this point my wife plays a huge factor as to what I can and can not do, if you know what I'm saying 
And I also will be moving my sub to the back rear corner of the room as soon as I can order a longer cable to run through the attic, I finally decided to do a sub crawl when my wife was at work and found that to be the best spot. I'll see about moving the L and R speakers further out. Hopefully by the end of the year ill have to do that anyways because I plan on upgrading my tv to a 80" so they will have to be spread further out.


----------

